# General > Upcoming Events >  2017 Toby memorial.

## BRADS

Date 14th 15th October 
Same place as last year.
Same set up as last year, but with more gongs,  1850, 2200 yard gongs will get big sprayed areas to help spot shots.
Prizes for bush pigs and non magnums to mix it up a bit.
Food provided Friday night, sat breakfast,  lunch, tea. Sunday breakfast and lunch.
Saturday dinner and lunch is being fully catered out so all members can shoot.
Breakfasts will just require someone to help me on the bbq.
Shes limited to 100 tickets.
We are giving Toby's mum 10 tickets.
People who came last year have first option.
There won't be day options you buy a ticket for the weekend turn up or not.
Tickets are $100 with whats left after costs going to Toby's charity.
You guys no what ya need to bring to be comfortable, I'd appreciate borrowing some gongs from you Manawatu lads again 
Cheers  

https://vimeo.com/200954635


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Got three keen here for this one. Gadgette#2 wants to join the fun.

----------


## Rushy

I am in.

----------


## Shootm

I'm in. Just let me know what size gongs and how many yah want.

----------


## Tommy

Yep, in

----------


## 25/08IMP

I would be keen this year if you have a spare ticket 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Pop Shot

Shit yeah I'm in. I have half a dozen gongs too if required.

----------


## veitnamcam

In

----------


## GWH

Definitely IN! 

How many sleeps is it? 😉

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Yes

----------


## P38

@BRADS

Happy to help out again in any way that's needed.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> Definitely IN! 
> 
> How many sleeps is it? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Not many Clint  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

I should probably drink less and sleep more and help with the breakfast bbq .

----------


## Happy

Me and midget equals two Thanks  @BRADS

Will you have a tow rope ?

----------


## GWH

> I should probably drink less and sleep more and help with the breakfast bbq .


Well I'm sure you couldn't have any less, sleep that is.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Yep. Couldn't make it last year but I'm on for this one if you have a spare thanks. 
Prob run a vehicle from Canterbury, so will have a couple of spare seats.

----------


## sambnz

Put me down as a tentative. Don't know what the schedule will be like as I'll be fresh out of Police college but I'd like to attend if I could. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shift14

Yes

----------


## oraki

Another tentative yep here as well. Depends on roster and how things pan out between now and then. 
Is a non refundable payment required before a date, or is that to organised this far out

Out of curiosity, how many attended last year

----------


## 7mmsaum

Im in that's for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Yes Im keen again . Thinking of  flying  this time .

----------


## BRADS

> Another tentative yep here as well. Depends on roster and how things pan out between now and then. 
> Is a non refundable payment required before a date, or is that to organised this far out
> 
> Out of curiosity, how many attended last year


100.
Payment not required for months lads
This is just so you can all beat the mrs on the calendar that weekend.
Na won't be doing refunds it goes to charity.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Yes Im keen again . Thinking of  flying  this time .


My driving cant have been that bad @Munsey ?

----------


## Dorkus

I'm in 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> My driving cant have been that bad @Munsey ?


Was top notch , Unlike you Dairy Farmers who don't need sleep , a couple of winks would be nice  :2 Z Z:

----------


## septic

So much fun last year, wouldnt miss it. Im in!

----------


## Savage1

> Put me down as a tentative. Don't know what the schedule will be like as I'll be fresh out of Police college but I'd like to attend if I could. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get your leave app in now via peoplesoft, WFM is awesome, you won't have a problem.

----------


## Carpe Diem

Yup, Be rude not to...

Think I've been working on a slight upgrade to the accommodation this time round too... 

Hmmm must remember not to park to close to the Bonfire this year tho - took forever to get all the ash off the Mitsi..
Should make for a good Road trip too... lookin forward to it boys...

----------


## gadgetman

> I should probably drink less and sleep more and help with the breakfast bbq .


Glad you only put a 'should' in there.

----------


## Rich007

I'm in if there is a spare ticket :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Yup, Be rude not to...
> 
> Think I've been working on a slight upgrade to the accommodation this time round too... 
> Attachment 62858
> Hmmm must remember not to park to close to the Bonfire this year tho - took forever to get all the ash off the Mitsi..
> Should make for a good Road trip too... lookin forward to it boys...


Party at Paul's Place then CD. We'll get that truck rocking.

----------


## Marty Henry

Yes, only managed the saturday last year keen on the full thing this time.

----------


## Shootm

> I'm in if there is a spare ticket


There will be heaps. Roughly 50 guys went last year 10 tickets for Toby's family should leave 40 tickets, but my maths is s@#t.

----------


## puku

> I would be keen this year if you have a spare ticket 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Same here.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

and here please

----------


## Gibo

> There will be heaps. Roughly 50 guys went last year 10 tickets for Toby's family should leave 40 tickets, but my maths is s@#t.


There was 100 there last year  :Grin:  

I'm in, bags the Horsefloat Hilton  :Grin:

----------


## 199p

Bro you know ill be there

----------


## sambnz

> Get your leave app in now via peoplesoft, WFM is awesome, you won't have a problem.


Don't think I've got the option to apply for leave until I've graduated though. Graduation will be mid late august. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Bro you know ill be there


How's the shoulder?

----------


## 223nut

I'm in as long as I can share transport from chch. Hope I won't be back on the island if so I guess I'll be taking my wagon the length of the country picking up random people I have never met along the way!

----------


## 199p

> How's the shoulder?


So much better man  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

I'll come. I'm not much good at shooting stuff past about 200 yards though.

----------


## Dorkus

> I'll come. I'm not much good at shooting stuff past about 200 yards though.


That's what I said last year.  Wasn't even sure I was going to hit the 200yd  but I got first round hits out to 700.

----------


## gadgetman

> That's what I said last year.  Wasn't even sure I was going to hit the 200yd  but I got first round hits out to 700.


Ditto. Furthest target before last year was 100m.

----------


## 223nut

Long shot over here is 100 have hit at 250 and happy to go further, this should give me the chance. Also to put a few faces to names

----------


## DAF

I'm in, looking forward to it

----------


## ebf

Yup, I'll be there. And the mighty 7-08 now has a scope that has WAY MORE dial, so the 1600 yard gong better behave itself :-)

Pretty sure @kiwi39 will be a returnee as well

----------


## Rushy

@AndrewH ?

----------


## gadgetman

> Yup, I'll be there. And the mighty 7-08 now has a scope that has WAY MORE dial, so the 1600 yard gong better behave itself :-)
> 
> Pretty sure @kiwi39 will be a returnee as well


Same here for my 7mmRM. I'm going to go from a realistic zero dialable scope to a Sightron III on a 20moa rail. Think I should get beyond the 467y mark where the last one was like looking through fog.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

i will be there,   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> i will be there,


You have to bring the trophy back.  :Wink:

----------


## Hunterluke

Is that 100 people all up or just 100 shooters?

----------


## Banger

Keen as how do you get a ticket

----------


## Gibo

> You have to bring the trophy back.


With his bangers he could defend it from home  :Grin:

----------


## AndrewH

I'm in. 
Wouldn't miss it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> Me and midget equals two Thanks  @BRADS
> 
> Will you have a tow rope ?


One and a half I think?

----------


## Maca49

I have two half finished stocks made by Toby, any ideas if used for trophies? Thought they could be mounted in the woodshed and the winners name added each year on a hunk of silver?

----------


## mucko

> There was 100 there last year  
> 
> I'm in, bags the Horsefloat Hilton


shotgun bro?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have two half finished stocks made by Toby, any ideas if used for trophies? Thought they could be mounted in the woodshed and the winners name added each year on a hunk of silver?


I like that idea...but maybe for something more innovative than just "winner" after all Toby was one to try all sorts.I still giggle at his muzzle brake for 22lr thread.

----------


## mucko

Anyone keen to share a 4 berth motor home from Tauranga and back about $350 each

----------


## kiwi39

> Yup, I'll be there. And the mighty 7-08 now has a scope that has WAY MORE dial, so the 1600 yard gong better behave itself :-)
> 
> Pretty sure @kiwi39 will be a returnee as well


I'm in


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

> Yes Im keen again . Thinking of  flying  this time .


Fly in to WLG ... I'll have a seat in the back of the Hilux if @ebf doesn't fill it with baked goods


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> Fly in to WLG ... I'll have a seat in the back of the Hilux if @ebf doesn't fill it with baked goods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Be Keen on that .

----------


## gadgetman

Should have one stand with a couple of round plates and an oblong one between them.

----------


## Rushy

> shotgun bro?


You better come this year or otherwise I will just have to get all nasty Rushy on you.  Think Dr Banner. Ha ha ha ha I am the Rulk.

----------


## Gibo

The Bulk seems more appropriate

----------


## Rushy

> The Bulk seems more appropriate


But Rushy doesn't start with a B Gibo.  But I guess you gotta call it like you see it. Whichever, he wouldn't like me when I'm angry, so Mucko better be there. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Alonzo

@BRADS yep count me in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Anyone keen to share a 4 berth motor home from Tauranga and back about $350 each


And here's me planning on a bivy bag and a bottle of whiskey to stay warm

----------


## mucko

> You better come this year or otherwise I will just have to get all nasty Rushy on you.  Think Dr Banner. Ha ha ha ha I am the Rulk.


the wife gives her blessings and I have booked myself off.

----------


## mucko

> But Rushy doesn't start with a B Gibo.  But I guess you gotta call it like you see it. Whichever, he wouldn't like me when I'm angry, so Mucko better be there. Ha ha ha ha


how can I refuse,

----------


## Maca49

> Anyone keen to share a 4 berth motor home from Tauranga and back about $350 each


Where we going?

----------


## Rushy

> And here's me planning on a bivy bag and a bottle of whiskey to stay warm


Nothing wrong with that plan.

----------


## mucko

> Where we going?


Toby's Shoot and back.

----------


## Savage1

I'm in, I'll bring a rifle this time, maybe. I'll come down a few days early if you want and set up.

Any chance of another ride @Alonzo ? Take my ute this time if you want.

Hopefully @veitnamcam is still on form, and the piss-taking doesn't relent.

----------


## kiwi39

I'm practically rigid with excitement already .. this one will be even better ... cant wait !!! 

I might bring a small primate or two this time ...

----------


## Solo

I'm in if there's a spot left for me.

----------


## Beaker

> Fly in to WLG ... I'll have a seat in the back of the Hilux if @ebf doesn't fill it with baked goods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wouldn't you be hoping not have a seat, due to eebees filling it with baked goods?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwi39

> Wouldn't you be hoping not have a seat, due to eebees filling it with baked goods?


You'd think. But no. 

1). I'm Paleo. No wheat, no sugar. No baked goods for me. 

2). It's highly likely to be @ebf and not @eebees. Although to be fair either would be equally likely to fill the seat with deliciousness (which I'm not able to eat)

But I like your thinking....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Well that's a total bullz up from both of us then!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Philipo

I'm a come'a  

I'd be happy to share the MC duties with @Rushy again,  I reckon with a little more prep & organisation by the two of us we'll have it going chur.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I'm a come'a  
> 
> I'd be happy to share the MC duties with @Rushy again,  I reckon with a little more prep & organisation by the two of us we'll have it going chur.


Try a few more beers first this time haha

----------


## Spanners

I'm in if I'm in the country 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I'm a come'a  
> 
> I'd be happy to share the MC duties with @Rushy again,  I reckon with a little more prep & organisation by the two of us we'll have it going chur.


Sounds like we need to have a couple of beers and a chat together.  I know it's hard work but hey, it's for a good cause so I am up for it.  Ha ha ha ha .

----------


## Barefoot

Why to you bastards have to keep holding it on the weekend round my sons birthday  :Sad:

----------


## zimmer

> Why to you bastards have to keep holding it on the weekend round my sons birthday


It was you who chose the date of your son's birthday.... :Psmiley:

----------


## gadgetman

> Why to you bastards have to keep holding it on the weekend round my sons birthday


And our mate left us on Gadgette#2's birthday. Her solution to me not being home is that she wants to come too.

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Was top notch , Unlike you Dairy Farmers who don't need sleep , a couple of winks would be nice


so I take it there were no roundabouts taken at full speed bro

----------


## AzumitH

Save me a seat, there for sure this time.

----------


## andyanimal31

the two taihape crims will be there again! @buzzman

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## craigc

I just checked my diary, to see if I could make it, disappointingly I saw that I had something on... The Toby Memorial Shoot!

So lock me in. 

Quite keen to meet a few more of you.

----------


## Tuckerbox

Sign me up. Maybe canterbury lads fly to welly then car pool in a rental?

----------


## 223nut

> Sign me up. Maybe canterbury lads fly to welly then car pool in a rental?


Prob a few cars heading up @gadgetman can I book a seat? Could take my old wagon if needed

----------


## gadgetman

> Prob a few cars heading up @gadgetman can I book a seat? Could take my old wagon if needed


Should be able to find you a seat.

----------


## Boar Freak

Would be keen if there's a spare ticket.

----------


## veitnamcam

Hey @BRADS if the numbers are firm I think you or someone else are going to have to put up some kind of spreadsheet with members going and members paid (where/who are we paying by the way ?) that can be seen by all.

This way the organisers get money in advance to pay for expenses and people are a little more "tied" to turning up and others don't miss out as a result of the no shows.

Just my 2c.

----------


## 223nut

Good idea, vc.

Thinking about taking my truck up, anyone looking for a seat from chch get in touch

----------


## screamO

Hi @BRADS I'm on for the toilets again if needed?

----------


## Philipo

I'll supply some stickies & pens for name tags, One for me as my nick name & forum name is the same, but some of you buggers make things far to complicated with 2 or three names & handles 

I find it hard enough to put a face to one name  :Psmiley:  especially after a few refreshments lol  :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> I find it hard enough to put a face to one name


I am Rushy and will look a bit like this

You can call me anything but don't call me late for dinner.

----------


## Philipo

OMG Rushy what are you doing drinking that summit shite  :XD:  I like Speights but that stuff is foul  :Sick:

----------


## Rushy

> OMG Rushy what are you doing drinking that summit shite  I like Speights but that stuff is foul


Desperate times when I run out of real beer and I have drunk all the meths and kero and still feel thirsty.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Desperate times when I run out of real beer and I have drunk all the meths and kero and still feel thirsty.


And here was me thinking you would cut your wrists and drink your own blood if you ran out of Waikato. 
But pictures don't lie.

----------


## MSL

I feel betrayed

----------


## Gibo

You are dead to me

----------


## Rushy

Forgive me Waikato for I have sinned.  I have drunk a foreign substance because there was no nectar of the gods that you are around. After drinking Camels piss, the sweat from a mangy dog, meths and kerosene, I was still thirsty and committed this sin.  Please pay recognition to the fact that I am your greatest advocate and protect you sublime reputation frequently from non believers on this heathen ridden forum.

----------


## Rushy

> You are dead to me


Et tu Gibo?

----------


## Gibo

> Et tu Gibo?


No I will remain seated  :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

> Was top notch , Unlike you Dairy Farmers who don't need sleep , a couple of winks would be nice


You and I can sleep, and @ebf can drive (he loves it apparently - which suits me just fine)

----------


## Munsey

> You and I can sleep, and @ebf can drive (he loves it apparently - which suits me just fine)


Im 
Im well aware its a way off , but what times are you looking at driving up ? and back ? . I was looking at flights yesterday but needed some ideas of your most likely travel plans . Thanks Munsey

----------


## 223nut

> Im 
> Im well aware its a way off , but what times are you looking at driving up ? and back ? . I was looking at flights yesterday but needed some ideas of your most likely travel plans . Thanks Munsey


You flying not driving? I'll prob drive if I get a few wait and see on numbers heading north from chh

----------


## kiwi39

> Im 
> Im well aware its a way off , but what times are you looking at driving up ? and back ? . I was looking at flights yesterday but needed some ideas of your most likely travel plans . Thanks Munsey


Wheelsup Friday 1200 from Paraparam... coming back leaving before midday Sunday (to paraparaumu) 

T

----------


## 300wsmPete

Yep am in again  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

@BRADS ... I want a couple of tickets ... how do I pay my money ?  Anyone ?

----------


## BRADS

> @BRADS ... I want a couple of tickets ... how do I pay my money ?  Anyone ?


Sorry mate, been flat out lately.
A new thread will be started in a month or 2 with details.
You came last year so you get first dibs on tickets.
This thread was just posted up so guys could book the weekend.
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwi39

> Sorry mate, been flat out lately.
> A new thread will be started in a month or 2 with details.
> You came last year so you get first dibs on tickets.
> This thread was just posted up so guys could book the weekend.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Understand thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spanners

> I'm in if I'm in the country 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm out. 
Looks like I fly out on the 12th

----------


## Gibo

> I'm out. 
> Looks like I fly out on the 12th


Ratshit, the Spanners Vs. Neckshot jelly wrestling match was the main event!!

----------


## 223nut

> Ratshit, the Spanners Vs. Neckshot jelly wrestling match was the main event!!


Guess it will have to be @Dundee vs @Pengy then?

----------


## Pengy

I reckon a dwarfe throwing contest would be more fun

----------


## Dundee

Too bloody dear for me and only there for the one day as cows call and have to get home.

----------


## Rushy

> I reckon a dwarfe throwing contest would be more fun


Good of you to volunteer.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Too bloody dear for me and only there for the one day as cows call and have to get home.


Didn't you just win lotto?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Too bloody dear for me and only there for the one day as cows call and have to get home.


It's for Charity mate.
I no how much you spend on beer a month remember 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Pointer

> I reckon a dwarfe throwing contest would be more fun


I remember one of those at Tobys birthday  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I remember one of those at Tobys birthday


I must have missed that over in the sober corner.  Ha ha ha ha Although I did see Dundee trying to throw Gibo around.  He had to resort to a Leatherman to get extra reach.

----------


## gadgetman

> I reckon a dwarfe throwing contest would be more fun


You'll scare off gadgette#2.  :Grin:

----------


## VTR

I'll be there. Looking forward to it. Worth it just for the social antics

----------


## veitnamcam

I have too much goin on this year to make it so will give up my spot for someone else. @mikee @stingray @Pengy get in there quick.

----------


## Rushy

> I have too much goin on this year to make it so will give up my spot for someone else. @mikee @stingray @Pengy get in there quick.


That's a shame VC.

----------


## 223nut

Did we end up deciding on a date? Weekend of the 15th October rings a bell but can't recall

----------


## Gibo

Thats a bugger VC.

----------


## Maca49

> I have too much goin on this year to make it so will give up my spot for someone else. @mikee @stingray @Pengy get in there quick.


And I thought you were building a boat to get to the NI, that's a bummer! :Sad:

----------


## stingray

As much as I would love to meet and share yarns with a bunch of good barstards, I will be on the other side of the world catching up with my son and drinking beer with the Scottish, Irish , and most likely some kiwis to boot. 

2018 I will be there!

----------


## Pengy

> As much as I would love to meet and share yarns with a bunch of good barstards, I will be on the other side of the world catching up with my son and drinking beer with the Scottish, Irish , and most likely some kiwis to boot. 
> 
> 2018 I will be there!


And I am out, as I got talked into doggy sitting for him  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

@mikee its all you.

----------


## Munsey

> @mikee its all you.


Big boots to Fill @mikee  :Beer:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Big boots to Fill @mikee


I can lend him my 303 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> And I am out, as I got talked into doggy sitting for him


Jut bring pooch along for the roadtrip

----------


## Pengy

> Jut bring pooch along for the roadtrip


That would be poochs as in two of the buggers. Not really practical unfortunately

----------


## stingray

Faye n Rouge road trip !! Go on I'll help with fuel!! The mongrel mob go north haha!

----------


## Gibo

> Faye n Rouge road trip !! Go on I'll help with fuel!! The mongrel mob go north haha!


I'll say, not like its impractical for dogs to go to a farm Penguin!!

----------


## 223nut

> That would be poochs as in two of the buggers. Not really practical unfortunately


Depending on when...??  My missus may come for the road trip and drop me off the taking my pooches for walkies

----------


## Pengy

> I'll say, not like its impractical for dogs to go to a farm Penguin!!


Yeah but nah but yeah....They would be a pain in the arse for everyone I think

----------


## veitnamcam

> Faye n Rouge road trip !! Go on I'll help with fuel!! The mongrel mob go north haha!


You need to go and meet some of these NI good buggers.....Il lend ya my 303....its good for first second and 4th round hits at 470 but untested further so I expect you could improve on that.

----------


## Pengy

Already met more than of few of the NI rogues  :Wink:

----------


## Gapped axe

> Already met more than of few of the NI rogues


 that's the pot calling the kettle black, Roque's indeed

----------


## Rushy

> that's the pot calling the kettle black, Roque's indeed


I prefer Happy's nickname for Pengy.

----------


## Pengy

> I prefer Happy's nickname for Pengy.


Which is???

----------


## Pengy

> that's the pot calling the kettle black, Roque's indeed


Definition of Rogue;

old-fashioned humorous a person who behaves badly but who you still like:

----------


## Rushy

> Definition of Rogue;
> 
> old-fashioned humorous a person who behaves badly but who you still like:


Yeh I would have thought you more of a rascal or scallywag Pengy.

----------


## Gapped axe

[QUOTE=Pengy;586165]Definition of Rogue;

old-fashioned humorous a person who behaves badly but who you still like

  I most humbly concur.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Yeh I would have thought you more of a rascal or scallywag Pengy.


He is quite simply a toe rag Rushy  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

How are we going with plans lads? @BRADS @Philipo @7mmsaum 
Was the committee meeting last weekend of benefit? Or was that just an exercise to lube up the auctioneers goblet?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Planning is underway Gibo, it was blended with a healthy level of good natured banter -but it's underway !  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## longrange308

Maybe I should join the gagets and bring a couple of bomber crates up

----------


## Philipo

LOl fuk Gibo you know it's easy mate. People turn up, shoot guns, have fun & threaten to punch Jono in the face hahahahaha

----------


## Rushy

> Maybe I should join the gagets and bring a couple of bomber crates up


Best you do.

----------


## Rushy

> LOl fuk Gibo you know it's easy mate. People turn up, shoot guns, have fun & threaten to punch Jono in the face hahahahaha


I understand that this year's theme is "Dudes in Drag" Philipo, I can't wait to see Gibo in fishnets.

----------


## Dundee

Bomber crates now that is a great incentive.

----------


## longrange308

Taste testing is currently under way

----------


## oraki

> Attachment 67996
> Taste testing is currently under way


Be careful, you might get deported if any other Cantabs see that, unless that's all that was left. Then it's ok :Thumbsup:

----------


## keenbloke

looking forward to seeing all the photos and write-ups from this year. can't make it myself so I'm relying on you buggers to dob one another in hahaha

----------


## Rushy

> looking forward to seeing all the photos and write-ups from this year. can't make it myself so I'm relying on you buggers to dob one another in hahaha


It will be fun. Quite a few of us are coming in drag so R93 will not feel like he is away from his local pub.

----------


## Nickoli

> It will be fun. Quite a few of us are coming in drag so R93 will not feel like he is away from his local pub.


 :XD:  Come on Rushy - you're not going in drag to make R93 comfortable.... :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> Come on Rushy - you're not going in drag to make R93 comfortable....


Oh OK then we're busted.  Gibo, Happy and I just want to strut our stuff like we do every Saturday night.  We've been practising "Sisters are doing it for themselves" for the after shoot entertainment.

----------


## Gibo

Standing on our own two feet  :Wink:

----------


## 223nut

so do we have confirmed dates? some reason 15th october rings a bell...

----------


## Gibo

> so do we have confirmed dates? some reason 15th october rings a bell...


Read post one mate

----------


## Scouser

> Definition of Rogue;
> 
> old-fashioned humorous a person who behaves badly but who you still like:


YEP....scousers...lovable rouges.....(shouldn't really say it about my own tribe)...... :Psmiley:

----------


## gadgetman

> YEP....scousers...lovable rouges.....(shouldn't really say it about my own tribe)......


Well if you don't someone else always will.

----------


## Pengy

> YEP....scousers...lovable rouges.....(shouldn't really say it about my own tribe)......


and every one of them a comedian  :Wink:

----------


## Scouser

Usually followed by "robbing scouse bastards"........

----------


## gadgetman

> Usually followed by "robbing scouse bastards"........


Just between you and me, ... only one of my grandfathers wore a skirt.  :Wink:

----------


## 223nut

> Read post one mate


Fair call, somehow I missed that...

----------

